# Mainpean reagiert !



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/download/presse281003.pdf

Der richtige Weg?

HM


----------



## Raimund (28 Oktober 2003)

*Mainpean reagiert!*

Mit Sicherheit:

Die Firma hat schließlich ihren Ruf zu verteidigen!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/download/presse281003.pdf
> 
> Der richtige Weg?
> 
> HM




Es ist ein oft angewandet Marketing-Trick von Rechtsanwälten, den Mandanten glauben zu machen, man könne für ihn, und nur für ihn, das Recht ausser Kraft zu setzen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ergo folgt daraus die Schlussfolgerung: RAe genauso unseriös wie Dialeranbieter? Oder alle Anwälte, die sowas versprechen aus der Rechtsanwaltkammer ausschliessen, da unseriös und nur auf
das Geld ihrer Mandanten aus bzw. wissentliche falsche Rechtsberatung? Sorry, dass ich da frage, aber bin ja nur Laie.


Sorry habe mein PW vergessen.

Grüsse aus ME

Stephan


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2003)

Ach Stephan, alias Rabauke,

mit einem ganz großen Unterschied: 
*Die Kosten stehen vorher fest.*

Es gibt dann auch noch kleine, aber feine Unterschiede, die ich einem Laien gerne erkläre.

Wenn er, wie bestimmte Dialer-Anbieter sind,  wäre, findet sich ein anderer Rechtsanwalt, der Dir hilft ihn zu verklagen. Im übrigen die Rechtsanwaltkammer hat auch noch ein Ehrengericht für ganz schlimme Finger. Bitte Deine Freunde doch so etwas auch einzurichten, damit ihr Euch das Geschäft nicht völlig verderbt.    :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

PS: Manche erkennt man auch ohne Nick.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2003)

War ja auch nicht so schwer zu erkennen. Weitere Beiträge von mir nur noch bei Dialerschutz. Man muss ja nicht 2 Foren mit C&P füllen.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Veruschka (28 Oktober 2003)

Was soll all das Geunke? Tonnos hat seine Lektion gelernt und sucht jetzt  die rettende Hand die ihn aus dem Sumpf heraus zieht.  
Und Dialer und Recht?  Wenn man so eine Seite betreibt, geht es da um´s Geld?
Das ist Engagement! Dialer und Recht hat jetzt die Möglichkeit positiv auf die Gestaltung der Dialer einzuwirken.   



			
				Dialer und Recht schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf das Entschiedenste abzulehnen sind jedoch die
> betrügerischen Dialer, die sich unbemerkt oder unter Täuschung bei arglosen Nutzern auf den PC´s
> installieren. Abzulehnen ist selbstverständlich auch das derzeitig übliche Inkasso durch die
> Netzbetreiber und deren Inkassounternehmen.*
> ...



O.K. Vielleicht etwas naiv, aber warten wir mal ab in welche Richtung das Pendel schlägt.

Veruschka


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2003)

> Dialer und Recht hat jetzt die Möglichkeit positiv auf die Gestaltung der Dialer einzuwirken.



Ja?


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

*Wozu braucht man einen Rechtsanwalt, um einen Dialer mit doppelter Klickbestätigung zu bauen?*

Wenn sich die Betreiber von Dialer&Recht des Geldes wegen vor den Karren der Mainpean spannen lassen, ist das deren Problem.

Den Tanz, den die Mainpean aufführt, finde ich geradezu lächerlich.

1. Die Mainpean meinte, den Muskelprotz vor der RegTP spielen zu können, indem sie einfach 400 000 Dialer angemeldet hat, die offensichtlich nicht der
Verfügung Nr 37/2003 und den Erläuterungen hierzu genügen. Vielleicht hatte die Mainpean ja das Erste Buch Samuel vor Augen, als die 400 000 Anträge rausgingen. Vielleicht hielt die Mainpean sich für ebenso listig, wie David, als er gegen Goliath siegte, sie war es aber nicht.
2. Jetzt, wo sie verloren hat, schiebt sie die Schuld in ihrem 'Offenen Brief' auf die RegTP
3. Und nun will sie ihren lädierten Ruf mit Hilfe von Dialer&Recht wieder aufbauen.
4. Von einer weitsichtigen Geschäftsführung, die sich auf so ein Abenteuer einläßt, hätte ich - wäre ich als Webmaster Nutzer des Systems - zumindest erwartet, daß eine gesetzeskonforme Lösung in der Schublade liegt, die binnen kürzester Zeit in Betrieb geht.

Die Mainpean hat sich mit ihrem Vorgehen selbst disqualifiziert.

Counselor


----------



## peanuts (29 Oktober 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1. Die Mainpean meinte, den Muskelprotz vor der RegTP spielen zu können, indem sie einfach 400 000 Dialer angemeldet hat, die offensichtlich nicht der
> Verfügung Nr 37/2003 und den Erläuterungen hierzu genügen. Vielleicht hatte die Mainpean ja das Erste Buch Samuel vor Augen, als die 400 000 Anträge rausgingen.
> ...


*

Speziell die Erläuterungen lassen an Klarheit nichts zu wünschen übrig. Unverständlich, dass Mainpean meint, diese eindeutigen Regeln nicht umsetzen zu müssen.




			4. Von einer weitsichtigen Geschäftsführung, die sich auf so ein Abenteuer einläßt, hätte ich - wäre ich als Webmaster Nutzer des Systems - zumindest erwartet, daß eine gesetzeskonforme Lösung in der Schublade liegt, die binnen kürzester Zeit in Betrieb geht.

Die Mainpean hat sich mit ihrem Vorgehen selbst disqualifiziert.

Counselor
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Der Punkt ist, dass die Umsetzung der Anforderungen 'fahrlässiges' Einwählen per Dialer verhindert oder zumindest drastisch reduziert. Das geht an den Geldbeutel...*


----------



## DocSnyder (29 Oktober 2003)

*Die Macher des KaZaA-Dialer outen sich...*

...im Jaginforum: http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?postid=190366#post190366



> Und was genau hattest du am KaZaA Dialer auszusetzen?
> Es wurde sogar auf den Dialer selbst ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das man nur eine FAQ und nicht das Programm selbst damit runterladen kann. Er war 100%ig Gesetzeskonform und sogar mehr als das.
> Das Layout übrigens stammte von Mainpean selbst.
> 
> ...



/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## sascha (29 Oktober 2003)

Filescharing 

 :lol:


----------



## virenscanner (29 Oktober 2003)

Naja, besser als "Feilschäring"...


----------



## Counselor (29 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Filescharing
> 
> :lol:


Seit neuestem wohl auch Monopoly:

h**p://www.*xxxxxxxx*

Counselor

*[Virenscanner: Link entfernt]*


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Oktober 2003)

> Seit neuestem wohl auch Monopoly:
> 
> h**p://www.xxxxxxxxxx



Geiell, huste doch mal bei Parker bescheid, dann setzt's dafür 'nen Satz heiße Ohren mit Musik. :bash:  Die reagieren meist sehr pflaumig auf Markenrechtsverstöße.
*EDIT: Habe selber mal Hasbro mit einem Hinweis beglückt. Wenn ich 'ne Rückmeldung bekomme werd ich's posten.*

MfG
L.

*[Virenscanner: Link aus Quoting entfernt]*
[Edit Stalker2002: *Sorry.*]


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Oktober 2003)

*Monopoly*



> EDIT: Habe selber mal Hasbro mit einem Hinweis beglückt. Wenn ich 'ne Rückmeldung bekomme werd ich's posten.



So, der Monopoly-Abzocker hat's wohl bald hinter sich. :fg2: 
Habe gerade von Hasbro die Rückmeldung erhalten, das sich ein Anwalt des Markenmißbrauchs annimmt.
Das wird wohl teuer :steinigung: 
Na ja, erstmal 'ne Kerbe in die Tastatur schnitzen.

MfG
L.

P.S. Habe gerade mal in's Impressum von dem Vollhoeness geschaut, das ist ja voll der krasse Nachbar von Günni's Kanzlei in der Schwanthaler Str.

_auch auf dem Wege der Überschrift eines  Postings werden hier die NUBs nicht unterlaufen !  _
*[EDIT Stalker2002] Sorry, war der irrigen Meinung es wäre ausreichend, wenn es keine URL ist.*


----------



## peanuts (31 Oktober 2003)

*Dialer-Anbieter Mainpean wehrt sich gegen Lizenzentzug*

*Dialer-Anbieter Mainpean wehrt sich gegen Lizenzentzug*


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mur-31.10.03-000/


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2003)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> .... Mittlerweile hat Mainpean einige seiner Dialer offensichtlich aktualisiert. heise online liegen zwei Wählprogramme vor, die für die Einwahl die in der RegTP-Datenbank nicht registrierte Nummer 0190-88 58 87 nutzen. (mur/c't


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*Unregistrierte Nummern*

Falls wirklich unregistrierte Nummern benutzt werden:
Könnte mal jemand diese Dialer sichern und der RegTP sowie anderen einschlägigen Stellen zukommen lassen?

Vielleicht sollte man auch Dialerundrecht in Kenntnis setzen. Dann könnte man deren Mandanten ja beim korrekten Registrieren und Überarbeiten besser behilflich sein.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man auch Dialerundrecht in Kenntnis setzen. Dann könnte man deren Mandanten ja beim korrekten Registrieren und Überarbeiten besser behilflich sein.



Wieso, der kriegt doch jede Menge Kohle dafür , daß er MP aus dem Schlamassel helfen soll,
 den die selber angerichtet haben, trotz aller Warnungen, da 
soll er sich mal selbst anstrengen....

Jupp 

PS: ist sicher lohnender, als seine bisherigen kleinen "Otto Normalos" zu vertreten, 
die genau von solchen Dialern abgezockt worden sind.


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2003)

hat heise diesmal sogar nur zwei tage zum lesen gebraucht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=62


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 Oktober 2003)

> hat heise diesmal sogar nur zwei tage zum lesen gebraucht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=62



Ob die selber gelesen haben weiß ich nicht, ich habe halt Vorgestern mal 'ne Newstip-Meldung an die abgesetzt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2003)

*endlich*

hey how,

kurzum,

"das ich als erster die Idee hatte mit Filescharing Geld zu verdienen. 
Man soll(te da auch) nicht (unbedingt) mit Moral argumentieren ! 
... bis es andere tun." 

ok - ko.

Immerhin muss man den Anarchisten zu gute halten;
herberderber Extrimismus wird bestraft.
Nicht grauzonig sondern recht PechSchwarz !

greenhorn


----------



## Counselor (1 November 2003)

Auch der neue Stardialer ist ein Einmalklick-Weiter-So Tool. Einmaliges klicken auf die Schaltfläche 'Tippen Sie OK ein' reicht zur sofortigen Anwahl aus.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Das stimmt nicht.

Bei mir tut sich nichts, wenn ich auf den Button klicke.

Erst wenn ich OK eingebe und dann klicke, dann versucht sich das Programm einzuwählen. Das ist aber nach den RegTP-Vorschriften i.O.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Hast recht Gast. Man muss OK eintippen. Dann gehts. Die Preisangabe ist auch plötzlich größer. Und die Button unten sind auch neu.
Counselor bringt da was durcheinander.

Olle Ulli


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

*Re: Unregistrierte Nummern*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Falls wirklich unregistrierte Nummern benutzt werden:
> Könnte mal jemand diese Dialer sichern und der RegTP sowie anderen einschlägigen Stellen zukommen lassen?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man auch Dialerundrecht in Kenntnis setzen. Dann könnte man deren Mandanten ja beim korrekten Registrieren und Überarbeiten besser behilflich sein.



Die Regtp-Datenbank braucht inzwischen 2 Wochen für solche Einträge. Ich hatte da gestern ein Telefonat. Sooooviel Andrang.

Olle Ulli


----------



## Dino (1 November 2003)

Scheint so, dass der Stardialer derzeit Änderungen im Stundentakt erfährt. Sind die nun wirklich auf der Suche nach dem wirklich gesetzeskonformen Dialer oder wird damit nur dem User die Beweisführung erschwert? Will sagen: Wird da künftig mal so eben zwischendurch für ein paar Stunden ein anderes Einwahlverhalten eingesteuert, das kurz darauf nicht mehr nachvollzehbar ist?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so, dass der Stardialer derzeit Änderungen im Stundentakt erfährt. Sind die nun wirklich auf der Suche nach dem wirklich gesetzeskonformen Dialer oder wird damit nur dem User die Beweisführung erschwert? Will sagen: Wird da künftig mal so eben zwischendurch für ein paar Stunden ein anderes Einwahlverhalten eingesteuert, das kurz darauf nicht mehr nachvollzehbar ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Dino




Das ja klappt aber nur, wenn nicht irgend jemand entsprechende Protokollierungstools mitlaufen lässt.


----------



## Counselor (1 November 2003)

Olle Ulli schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht Gast. Man muss OK eintippen. Dann gehts. Die Preisangabe ist auch plötzlich größer. Und die Button unten sind auch neu.
> Counselor bringt da was durcheinander.
> Olle Ulli



Das Tool hat sich heute vormittag anders verhalten wie jetzt. Jetzt tut sich bei Betätigung des Buttons gar nichts (Wozu gibt es ihn dann überhaupt?). Gibt man 'OK' ein, dann dann gehts beim Tippen des 'K' sofort los. Es folgen max. drei Anwahlversuche.

Counselor


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 November 2003)

Hmm, am Ende will man sich noch drauf rausreden, das der Dialer-Frickelbot randaliert hat.
Mal beobachten, wie lange die MeanPain-Entwicklungsabteilung das Tempo durchhält :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Olle Ulli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem dritten Anwahlversuch poppt der Dialer wieder auf und das OK steht dann bereits im Eingabefeld. Dann genügt ein Druck auf den Button und die Einwahl geht von vorne los. Aber dann kann ich ihn auch nicht mehr aufhalten, weil er in der Taskleiste verschwindet. Der "Abbrechen"-Button ist somit für den A..... So war das sicherlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

an Stalker2002:

schon mal überlegt das jeder bei z.B. MP ein dialer projekt starten kann?

meist du einem profi würde es passieren einen eindeutig geschützen begriff für ein PP zu nutzen, oder eher einem laien (z.b. einem schüler der sein taschengeld aufbessern will)!?

denk mal drüber nach wem du da eine menge ärger beschert hast.

*ironie*
gut gemacht stalker2000 *auf die schulter klopf*, du hast der menscheit damit einen gefallen getan
*/ironie*

ein mitleser


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 November 2003)

ein mitleser schrieb:
			
		

> an Stalker2002:
> 
> schon mal überlegt das jeder bei z.B. MP ein dialer projekt starten kann?
> 
> ...


Feine Einstellung...
Vielleicht sollte der arme Schüler in der Fußgängerzone betteln gehen. An das Geld, was da in seinem Pappdeckel landet, ist er dann wenigstens auf ehrliche Weise gekommen. Er könnte sich sein Taschengeld auch mit Taschendiebstahl verdienen. Wer hat denn den Schüler überhaupt unbeaufsichtigt ins Internet gelassen, dass er so einen Mist verzapfen kann???

Egal wie, es gibt sicherlich zig Argumente und die Mitleidsnummer mit dem "armen" Schüler, der mit Betrug doch nur sein Taschengeld aufbessern will, ist sicherlich mit die fadenscheinigste.

Ein "Profi" würde sich um seine Vertragspartner kümmern und darauf achten, dass durch sein Abrechnungssystem nicht Tür und Tor für Lug und Trug geöffnet wird. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn MP darauf achtet, das eben nicht jeder ein "Projekt" für den schnell abgezockten Euro starten kann...


----------



## Counselor (9 November 2003)

ein mitesser schrieb:
			
		

> denk mal drüber nach wem du da eine menge ärger beschert hast.
> *ironie*
> gut gemacht stalker2000 *auf die schulter klopf*, du hast der menscheit damit einen gefallen getan
> */ironie*
> ein mitesser



@MitEsser
Falls du die Monopoly Seite meinst: Die gehört Universal Boards. Da wird es also den Richtigen erwischen.

Counselor


----------



## Dino (9 November 2003)

@MitLeser

Also ganz ehrlich, ich habe ein Problem mit Abmahnungen! Man hat in Abzockerkreisen offensichtlich das Potenzial dieser Möglichkeit erkannt, um mit wenig Aufwand möglichst viel Geld zu ziehen. Wenn sich da irgendein Typ hinstellt und Leute abmahnt, die ein Kfz-Kennzeichen in ihrer Domain haben, dann ist das für mich Abzocke, wenn nicht gar Betrug!

Aber überhaupt kein Problem habe ich damit, wenn Leute auf diesem Wege mit ihren eigenen Waffen geschlagen werden. Wenn da irgendein Bettelstudent oder welche arme Wurst auch immer meint, er müsse die Arglosigkeit anderer für seine Zwecke missbrauchen, dann muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn die, die er über den Tisch zieht oder zu ziehen versucht, mit ähnlichen Mitteln zurückschlagen.
Aktion führt zur Reaktion!
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!

Gruß
Dino


----------

